# Need to Pick Some of Y'alls Brains



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

So lately I've been trying to take some better pictures of my outdoor adventures. Unfortunately, what I've been using is my point and shoot that I got back in 2005. What I'm looking for is something that has above average zoom capabilities and image stabilization in a point and shoot platform. Before anyone says it, I actually own a DSLR, but don't want to lug around that camera on my boat. I'm also terrified of damaging it. So I've been looking hard at 2 cameras:

Canon Powershot SX50 HS - Canon is offering this one refurbished for $150 which makes it pretty attractive. The 50x zoom is most likely overkill for most of the stuff I'll be using it for but may be one of those things I'd rather have and not need than need and not have. Seems the major downfall is going to be the aperture is limited to 3.4 and also has an ISO limitation so low light is not this camera's forte

Panasonic Lumix FZ### - these seem to be pretty comparable to the Canon SX50 but have a wider aperture range. They're also more expensive so there's that as well.

So my question does anyone have experience with either of these cameras for outdoor action shots? Could you suggest any other point and shoots that would be good for this?

Mostly looking to shoot stuff like this and hoping to use it for some action shots duck hunting this winter, which is why I'm slightly concerned about the low light performance of the Canon

Marsh Bullies









October at its finest









Herding Shrimp in the Grass









These were all shot with my old point and shoot. Most at 3x zoom. I've had to clean them up with some editing but I'm just looking for some clearer, higher quality pictures


----------



## MulletMaster08 (Jul 21, 2011)

I do the same kind of photos. I just bring my DSLR camera with me. That was the only way I could get enough zoom and quality shots. The zoom was the big part for me.

p.s. thanks for the pics, Im calling in sick to work tomorrow!


----------



## TXPIRATE (Jan 28, 2009)

make sure whatever you get has a high shutter speed to freeze the images. Image stabilization is nice but it doesn't help when the subject is moving. One nice thing about dslr's is that you can use different filters such as a polarizing filter that helps out. Really a lower level dslr cost about the same as a high end point and shoot but is much more flexible in my opinion cost wise. They can both take great pictures though.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Something to keep in mind. Most point and shoots have a slow shutter, by that I mean that from the time you press the shutter to the time it actually takes a shot there is usually a slight delay. You can miss the shot you want. This won't happen with a DSLR.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. When y'all use dslr's on the boat do you have a case or housing to protect it? I'm not talking about like a transportation case more like a housing to protect it while I'm shooting


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I usually carry around a Fujifilm xp80 for that type stuff. Decent little waterproof camera that fits in my pocket. Pic quality is pretty impressive for the price, but no where near the quality from my dslr. When I do carry my big camera out, I usually carry the least amount of gear I can get away with, usually one lens with a wide range 24-105 type, a few lens cloths in a Ziploc, and a big 2 gallon Ziploc to keep the camera in when its not out being used.


----------



## MulletMaster08 (Jul 21, 2011)

I bring my Nikon D610 on my kayak with me with a 28x300 mm lens. I usually throw it in my dry hatch on my kayak and take it out come picture time. For taking pictures of animals/fish they are unpredictable so getting that show of that instance is the difference in having a great shot or nothing special. 

I know several people that use a pelican case; durable, waterproof and floats.

These pictures are 1 second apart, a lot can change in a little amount of time


----------



## TXPIRATE (Jan 28, 2009)

I keep mine in the front compartment of the console wrapped in a towel to help with vibration. The leaning post is another good place to keep it but if I have my 70-200 2.8 on the body it won't fit there. A lot of times I have two different cameras with two different lenses on. That is probably a little over kill but is handy.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

MulletMaster08 said:


> I bring my Nikon D610 on my kayak with me with a 28x300 mm lens. I usually throw it in my dry hatch on my kayak and take it out come picture time. For taking pictures of animals/fish they are unpredictable so getting that show of that instance is the difference in having a great shot or nothing special.
> 
> I know several people that use a pelican case; durable, waterproof and floats.
> 
> These pictures are 1 second apart, a lot can change in a little amount of time


Awesome pics! Yeah I'm thinking now I might just need to bring the DSLR and save my money


----------

